# PRO aqua PLANT FERTILIZER BAGS



## ceg4048 (12 Jul 2007)

Hello,
         Have just recently moved to UK and discovered Greenline Aquatic Plants website from perusing other forums. I noticed that they offer this product for sale and evidently include samples when one orders some of their package deals. Does anyone have any experience with these bags or does anyone have data regarding their contents?

Cheers,


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (12 Jul 2007)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Have just recently moved to UK and discovered Greenline Aquatic Plants website from perusing other forums. I noticed that they offer this product for sale and evidently include samples when one orders some of their package deals. Does anyone have any experience with these bags or does anyone have data regarding their contents?
> 
> Cheers,



If you email Andy at Greenline directly, hell be very happy to fill you in. Generally he responds very quickly  a super guy.


----------



## JamesC (12 Jul 2007)

I used them when I first setup my current tank after buying a plant pack from Greenline. They seemed to work OK for the short time I used them, bu I wanted more control over dosing so stopped using them. No idea what's in them as I should think it's probably a trade secret but I'd guess it's chelated trace elements with possibly some magnesium and potassium. I doubt there would be any phosphorus or nitrogen in them.

For a low setup they may be OK but I don't think they'd be able to supply enough nutrients for a high light setup. Greenline are one of the best plant suppliers here in the UK with many satisfied customers.

James


----------



## JamesC (12 Jul 2007)

I was wrong and it does contain Nitrogen and Phosphorus. He is some info on it - http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/Links/PDF Files/proaquaplant.pdf. Looks like it is an all in one products.

James


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jul 2007)

Hi,
     Thanks for your responses. James I did take a look at the product description link but it seems more of an marketing description than anything else. It doesn't state in what form the macro nutrients are delivered or what type of concentration it can produce, although I suppose the package contents might have a more complete description, or as Flaora suggests, Andy at Greenline may have some more info. This seems like a good thing to have if you have to leave on vacation and if you don't trust a novice to feed your plants while you are away. 


Cheers,


----------

